
$5B Facebook, FTC deal could add more privacy oversight - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/02/ftc-facebook-settlement-rumors/
======
scarface74
Why is it that the federal government is so willing to go after Facebook (not
saying whether it’s warranted or not. I haven’t formed a strong opinion), but
not after industries that have a much larger impact like drug companies,
police corruptions, the prison industrial complex, the payday loan industry,
etc?

I think it’s more because FB is seen as the “liberal elite” full of California
hipsters.

